# Kmart Haunted House game



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a neat little adventure game...It's tougher than it looks. Nice way to spend an hour.
http://games.mvm.com/halloween/index.php
My score 29 min 12sec...Ok, so it's not that tough.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

10 min 47 sec Score:56356
A NEW RECORD! Anyone can beat it?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, I was doing good until the bats. :rolleyekin:


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, I don't know if I am missing something, but where is the bat key?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's at the end of the game. That's all I'm telling you ...for now. Mwahahaha!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I played that the other day, when I was looking for something at K....it's fun 
I don't remember my score so will have to play again.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Finally finished it - 14 min and 37 seconds.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

7 min 32 sec, but I think I can do better.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Good job!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

9 minutes 14 seconds score 66753


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know why this is worth it, but 6 min 24 sec, 83205. I'm wondering if you can go back to some of the blocked off doors to sacrifice time and increase points.


----------



## TomTurkey (Oct 26, 2021)

I’ve managed to shorten my time to 3m 57s. If anyone has information on the highest possible score or any tool-assisted speedrun info, I would very much appreciate it! Please reply back here. I’m currently going for a world record on this game.


----------

